# Can't start my macbook



## yabber (Jul 12, 2008)

I updated my macbook and it asked me to restart it so i did. it started copying the files into the system then it jammed and didn't restart. now when i start my macbook i get a white screen with a folder that has a question mark on it. please advise on how i can start my computer :sad:

Thanks.


----------



## FredT (Nov 16, 2007)

:-/

That is a problem... the question mark means that it can't find your operating system. Before I begin, if you have an Apple store near you, set up an appointment at the Genius Bar (its free) and bring your computer in there. They will be able to fix it.

If you don't have an Apple store near you, try this first... start up your computer while holding the 'option' key. (the option key is in between command and control on the keyboard... near the spacebar on the left) See if you can select the hard-drive and hit enter. If this doesn't work...

Do you have the install discs for the computer? If so, try this next:



> 1) Insert the Mac OS X Install or Restore disc.
> 2) Restart the computer, then hold the C key during startup.
> 3) From the Apple menu, choose Disk Utility. Do this in the first screen of the Installer. Don't click Continue. If you click Continue in a Mac OS X Installer version earlier than 10.2, you must restart from CD again.
> 4) Click the First Aid tab.
> ...


If this fails as well, press and hold the Command-Option-P-R keys when you turn the computer on. You must press this key combination before the gray screen appears.
Hold the keys down until the computer restarts and you hear the startup sound for the second time.

If that fails too, you are out of luck. You have one opportunity before losing everything. Archive and install. See this article: http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1710

Ok, if this doesn't work, you need to completely reinstall the operating system. YOU WILL LOSE ALL YOUR FILES IF YOU DO THIS. IF YOU NEED YOUR FILES, YOU MUST BRING YOUR COMPUTER TO SOMEONE WHO CAN RECOVER THEM. Here is the article on clean installs: http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?path=Mac/10.4/en/mh1103.html if you have Tiger. What version of os x do you have, by the way?

Good luck, let me know how it goes.


----------



## alexknuckles (Jan 14, 2009)

The exact thing happened to me and I fixed it! It is easy. 

That folder that flashes does indeed signify that your computer is not reading the opreting system, why? It is highly probable that your Hard Drive (1) detached from the connector, or (2) it is broken.

Did you drop your computer recently? 


THIS IS EASY TO FIX : )

Remove the battery, unscrew the screws on the side and pull off the L shaped metal thing, on the side you'll see a white strip, pull on it. This will pull out the hard drive. 

1) IF it is detached from connector and is loose, gently but firmly push it back into place, but battery back on and test it. If it still does not work the Hard Drive is broken.

2) IF the HD is broken, go to BestBuy or Staples or Apple store. They sell replacements. Make sure it is an internal macbook hardrive, Seagate is the brand with a Sata entrance. Here are some good guidelines on how to do this. 

http://manuals.info.apple.com/en/MacBook_13inch_HardDrive_DIY.pdf

NOTE : IF HD IS BROKEN YOU CAN REPLACE IT BUT YOU WILL LOOSE ALL YOUR FILES. 
ALSO NOTE: THE FEATURE OF PULLING OUT THE HD AT THE SIDE OF THE BATTTERY IS ONLY AVAILABLE ON MACBOOKS, IF YOU HAVE AN IBOOK - YOU WILL HAVE TO TAKE IT APART - GOOD LUCK WITH THAT ; )


----------

